# Strictly come dancing winner thread competition



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thought it would be fun for us to have a competition on the winner of Strictly come dancing.
You have to guess the winner within two weeks time for those who need to catch up
Final date 5th October at an absolute push 12th October 

Plus we can chat about any thing strictly, stand by for @huckybuck drooling over Anton du Beke  

State your Pet forum *NAME *the *DANCER *and their *PARTNER who* you think will WIN

The winner/winners will receive a Strictly prize for their cat or cats. :Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@ewelsh. Giovanni Pernice with Michelle Visage to win.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

@Tawny75 Kelvin Fletcher with Oti Mabuse to win.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@mrsfunkin Karim Zeroul with Amy Dowden to win


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, I don't watch it! Can we do similar when I'm a Celeb starts??


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Emmasian said:


> Oh no, I don't watch it! Can we do similar when I'm a Celeb starts??


Oh yes good idea, I love that too, they are the only long running celebrity programs I watch.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Emmasian said:


> Oh no, I don't watch it! Can we do similar when I'm a Celeb starts??


 Me too.....I was waiting for someone else to be brave ...........IACGMOOH now that I can relate too


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Emmasian said:


> Oh no, I don't watch it! Can we do similar when I'm a Celeb starts??


 Not my cup of tea but I`m sure if you start a thread when IAC begins people will be wanting to discuss it.
I cant believe we are discussing SCD and IAC - we really are entering winter aren't we


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 417958
> 
> 
> Thought it would be fun for us to have a competition on the winner of Strictly come dancing.
> ...


Awww can you give us two weeks pretty please? as I have to often watch it on catchup!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Soozi said:


> Awww can you give us two weeks pretty please? as I have to often watch it on catchup!


I record it Soozi but seldom watch until ages later so it'd be great if @ewelsh could be merciful and extend the deadline


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

3dogs2cats said:


> Not my cup of tea but I`m sure if you start a thread when IAC begins people will be wanting to discuss it.
> I cant believe we are discussing SCD and IAC - *we really are entering winter aren't we*


Sure are ...............I saw Brussels Sprouts in Morrisons yesterday


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

buffie said:


> Sure are ...............I saw Brussels Sprouts in Morrisons yesterday


We've had sprouts on the market stalls for several weeks now. It's the mince pies and other Christmas yummies appearing on the shelves that sound the warning bell here


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Timeline adjusted  x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Much as I’d love Anton to win :Kiss

I’m plumping for Neil and Alex Scott.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And just because I can


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> And just because I can
> 
> View attachment 417991


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> And just because I can
> 
> View attachment 417991


And she's off :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

@lea247 I'd like Dev and Dianne to win.

I'm a big fan of Dev's, I remember him on kids TV on Sunday mornings (it was Smile) and I met him about 9 years ago at the Radio 1 Big Weekend in Bangor!

In terms of the pro dancers, I'm all for Alijaz! And Pascha too when he was in it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He's got a fabulous swing too!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think Aljaz is very pretty - I love Janette too, so that's a happy pairing (I hope!). My favourite girl dancer was always Natalie "Legs" Lowe.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Awk nooooooo! It's too early to predict a winner! Isn't this year's competition absolutely fierce? Some amazing dancers pulling out 7 and 8s already, bonkers


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Rufus15 said:


> Awk nooooooo! It's too early to predict a winner! Isn't this year's competition absolutely fierce? Some amazing dancers pulling out 7 and 8s already, bonkers


It is early but that's the fun part, guess and champ your couple now! Go on @Rufus15 have a bet


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> It is early but that's the fun part, guess and champ your couple now! Go on @Rufus15 have a bet


This is too much pressure :Arghh


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

Not really a programme I watch but after seeing Kelvin Fletcher in those tight little pants, he’s already my winner!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Is that a bid @Animalfan?


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Is that a bid @Animalfan?


Yes!
@Animalfan Kelvin to win


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

@PetloverJo Kelvin and Oti


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m doing The Circle as well - only cause it’s Emma Willis (She is gorgeous but not keen on the scraped back ponytail hmm) and I am bereft of BB. 

Not sure if I love it but can’t stop watching it - fascinating! 

Tim and Bay seem genuine and clever!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh I watched The Circle last year and loved it!!! Haven't managed to commit this year yet, but itsi on series record


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lea247 said:


> Oh I watched The Circle last year and loved it!!! Haven't managed to commit this year yet, but itsi on series record


I wasn't sure if I'd like it but it's got me hooked. There are a couple of cat fish in there which has made it interesting and on occasion amusing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@huckybuck as your new favourite is Neil, I suggest that you download It Takes Two episode 3 (Wednesday night last week), Neil is on and he's very sweet


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

What is the Circle?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ooooh this is a hard one!!!

Let me deliberate...

I adore Aljaz but I'm not keen on his partner this year 

Based on pure raw talent at this stage I'd say Karim & Amy, that foxtrot in Saturday was to die for (not to mention those costumes)!

But... Neil seems like a sweetie (and I do love a redhead, thank you JK Rowling ) and Alex has a lot of potential...

However I have a massive soft spot for Chris Ramsey and he seems like the kind of dark horse/Strictly loves a trier/ "Chris Hollins" type that might just surprise us all, especially given the improvement he's shown this week, and Karen is always fab so that's my long odds official pick:- @JaimeandBree says *Chris & Karen for the win !!! 

*


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> And just because I can
> 
> View attachment 417991


More like Anton Du BOKE :Vomit we have this conversation every year!!:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> What is the Circle?


https://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-circle

A group of people live in a individual flats in block for a few weeks and the only contact they have is through a social media platform - The Circle. So they can choose to be themselves or invent a profile. Their aim is to be liked/popular with the rest of the group so that ultimately they can win money (100,000 I think). They can get immunity or be blocked (kicked out) at different stages of the game. It's definitely worth a watch if you like reality TV stuff like BB and I'm a Celeb.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> More like Anton Du BOKE :Vomit we have this conversation every year!!:Hilarious


 There is something about him though....



huckybuck said:


> https://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-circle
> 
> A group of people live in a individual flats in block for a few weeks and the only contact they have is through a social media platform - The Circle. So they can choose to be themselves or invent a profile. Their aim is to be liked/popular with the rest of the group so that ultimately they can win money (100,000 I think). They can get immunity or be blocked (kicked out) at different stages of the game. It's definitely worth a watch if you like reality TV stuff like BB and I'm a Celeb.


 Oooh I may take a look.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Gallifreyangirl Karim Zeroul with Amy Dowden to win


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Love Strictly! 

Another for @Jenny1966 Karim and Amy!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

And another 
@Arny Karim Zeroul and Amy Dowden

Although my favourite is Emma Barton


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Most popular to win is Karim Zeroual & Amy Dowden  



well she is welsh:Smuggrin


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(I really would love Chris to win as he's my favourite celebrity...)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Because I can 










I quite like the glasses!!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Because I can
> 
> View attachment 418733
> 
> ...


It's so funny seeing him with that hair


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I can’t believe Craig made the comment about his teeth - but what a sport Anton is!!! Made me love him even more!!! 

It was very funny!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh and Neil’s feet are lovely.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I haven't watched yet, been building a unit all evening. Will pass my judgment later.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@huckybuck I thought of you last night with Anton  he was very funny and I agree he took the joke about his teeth with great grace!

Neil's feet??? How does your mind work :Hilarious:Hilarious

Thoroughly enjoyed movies night! Wonder who will go out tonight? Aneka I think!

It's pretty obvious who should be in the competition till the end but will they stay in!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I can’t make up my mind! Kelvin is doing pretty well! But Karim has a lot of talent! Hmmmm!  Ok I’ll have to go with Karim.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just watched it...I had to fast forward a few of them (happens to me every year!). I thought they were a little harsh on Karim - I think to dance in furry panda trousers probably makes it difficult to show the proper dance moves. I think Anneka will be out tonight, I don't know why the wardrobe department keep agreeing to her wearing trousers (I know she doesn't like frocks) as it shows off her poor technique even more. 

I don't usually like the themed weeks (Halloween is always the worst I think) but last night was okay. I'm trying to resist the urge to find out who went out. Husband always finds out before the Sunday show. I still can't believe more people don't leak it from the Saturday night. When we went to see it filmed (2006! I just had to google it), they barely mentioned about not telling people - now I think they make more of a big deal of it.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just watched it...I had to fast forward a few of them (happens to me every year!). I thought they were a little harsh on Karim - I think to dance in furry panda trousers probably makes it difficult to show the proper dance moves. I think Anneka will be out tonight, I don't know why the wardrobe department keep agreeing to her wearing trousers (I know she doesn't like frocks) as it shows off her poor technique even more.
> 
> I don't usually like the themed weeks (Halloween is always the worst I think) but last night was okay. I'm trying to resist the urge to find out who went out. Husband always finds out before the Sunday show. I still can't believe more people don't leak it from the Saturday night. When we went to see it filmed (2006! I just had to google it), they barely mentioned about not telling people - now I think they make more of a big deal of it.


There's a website that tells you who's in the dance off and who leaves.....


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> There's a website that tells you who's in the dance off and who leaves.....


Is there??? Can you pm it to me please?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I didn't know this fact!

No I'm not looking, I'd rather wait and watch Sunday nights show! 

Got you down @Soozi

Come on @Rufus you have to put in a vote!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Oh I didn't know this fact!
> 
> No I'm not looking, I'd rather wait and watch Sunday nights show!
> 
> ...


Can I have a second choice? :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Can I have a second choice? :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


@SbanR and anyone

Nope :Smuggrin


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> Oh I didn't know this fact!
> 
> No I'm not looking, I'd rather wait and watch Sunday nights show!
> 
> ...


Do I reeeeeally have to? :Arghh


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> @SbanR and anyone
> 
> Nope :Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I haven't caught up with my viewing yet.
Think I'll pass


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

When do we have to have made our prediction by?

Can't decide between a safe choice or a risky one


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Phew!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

No spoilers on tonight’s show please Loves! Watching it later!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No spoilers here...the bit with Craig and Anton's teeth though on (what was) Len's Lens Hahahahaaa! Don't fast forward


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Rufus15 said:


> When do we have to have made our prediction by?
> 
> Can't decide between a safe choice or a risky one


Tonight as your in uk 

Go with who you want to win


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@ewelsh @SbanR has just watched Last week's Strictly and think I'll go with Karim


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Karim and Amy for @SbanR to win, got it


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> Tonight as your in uk
> 
> Go with who you want to win


Ekkkkk whyyyyyyyyyyy :Arghh

Right, going with Dev and Dianne


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done @Rufus Dev and Diane ✔


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> Well done @Rufus Dev and Diane ✔


I hope you know that this is peer pressure


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Forgot how much I like Harry Connick Junior's music - wasn't that keen on song choice - but gosh I love a big band sound.

And of course made all the better for the dance that went with it. (Though Anton's dance partner is a little too much on the pretty side for my liking hmmmm).


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I bet @huckybuck wishes it was her dancing with smooth Anton tonight


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Will didn’t look comfortable tonight bless him! He did so well. ❤


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

How good was Mike?!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lea247 said:


> How good was Mike?!


I think he shocked himself! Lol


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Soozi said:


> I think he shocked himself! Lol


I think Katya was more shocked than he was! :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@ewelsh , I've changed my mind. I prefer Calvin and Oti


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh , I've changed my mind. I prefer Calvin and Oti


Too late! Lol!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Soozi said:


> Too late! Lol!


:Arghh


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

We are big strictly fans in this house. Always vote every week. Personally I think Dev, Kelvin or Karim should be the finalists but I fear the popularity of Saffron could see her win even though she isn't in any of those gentlemens league. 

I think everyone stepped up tonight and I really worry about Will this week. I haven't looked at the leak website yet, although I have done all the previous weeks!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Some good dancing tonight! Special mention for Anton, he’s going to go far for once  did think the scores were a bit high for some though! 

I’ve been naughty and checked the spoiler site ...... ooooooooo


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> @ewelsh , I've changed my mind. I prefer Calvin and Oti


Unlucky @SbanR rules are rules :Hilarious you just had your eye on Kelvin's hips you naughty minx :Hilarious:Hilarious



Tigermoon said:


> We are big strictly fans in this house. Always vote every week. Personally I think Dev, Kelvin or Karim should be the finalists but I fear the popularity of Saffron could see her win even though she isn't in any of those gentlemens league.
> 
> I think everyone stepped up tonight and I really worry about Will this week. I haven't looked at the leak website yet, although I have done all the previous weeks!!


Hello @Tigermoon  great to see you, how are the Christmas trees? X


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha, I'm just watching and I think @huckybuck may implode! Anton looks so delighted


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Last night was very good, everyone seemed to dance better. I do wish they wouldn't put the emotional pull on us though!

Agreed @Mrs Funkin Anton was very pleased with himself last night  it was a beautiful song too which always helps.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> I've been naughty and checked the spoiler site ...... ooooooooo


So this made me go and look and no, no, NO!!! If it's correct (always has been so far) I am disgusted!!


ewelsh said:


> Hello @Tigermoon  great to see you, how are the Christmas trees? X


Hello @ewelsh all well here


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tigermoon said:


> So this made me go and look and no, no, NO!!! If it's correct (always has been so far) I am disgusted!!
> 
> What what what..... no don't tell me I like to watch the programme, it's must be a shocker then! Someone who has been doing really well or is popular!,,,,,,,Ummmmmm the only dance I didn't enjoy last night was Catherine and Johannes but she must have support all of soap viewers...... :Wideyed
> 
> ...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmm they were enjoying that a little too much for my liking!!!

And I wish she wasn’t so touchy feely with him hashtag keepyourhandstoyourself !!!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Now I have to look arghhhhh


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh that’s ridiculous!! 

I thought the scoring was bizarre to begin with!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Never seen such a topsy turvy leaderboard as last night, it was weird!!! Has anyone ever improved so much as David James I was like this  mind you I think they got a bit carried away giving Mike a 9  it was good but not that good!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Scoring was a bit weird! Gone from 3/4 to 8/9 and even 10’s I do think they all improved a lot tho. I honestly think poor Will was in pain at times.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Unlucky @SbanR rules are rules :Hilarious you just had your eye on Kelvin's hips you naughty minx :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Hello @Tigermoon  great to see you, how are the Christmas trees? X


Good wasn't it!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I felt so sorry for Amy - you could tell she was really suffering but also highly contagious!! I think they should have sat out this week.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Can you please stop posting spoilers for those of us that missed it last night!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I can't believe you all looking at the spoiler site for who leaves before it's even happened, hahaha! Shame on you  You're meant to be pretending it's happening tonight and being shocked at the result. Naughty naughty! 

I'm now watching It Takes Two from Friday...well, it's on in the background whilst I search for cat Christmas jumpers as it's raining pouring.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Definitely agree some of the scoring wasn't right, 9s for dances I didn't think were that faultless.
Will be kept in suspense a little longer as won't look up who goes.



Rufus15 said:


> Can you please stop posting spoilers for those of us that missed it last night!


Easy enough not to look at the thread till you've had a chance to catch up.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I’m not looking at spoilers! Don’t want to spoil it for later as it’s the highlight of my Sunday!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Arny said:


> Easy enough not to look at the thread till you've had a chance to catch up.


If you ignore notifications, the site stops alerting you


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Post all you want. Even though I watch Strictly it hasn't got my full attention and don't know these "celebs" names. So haven't the faintest clue who you're all talking about

Ps. Enjoy reading your comments though


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> Can you please stop posting spoilers for those of us that missed it last night!


I deliberately didn't look at the thread last night as I was watching it much later just in case - I don't expect everyone to be gagged until I have watched it.

Turn off notifications if it bothers you - the thread is easy enough to ignore and then to find again when you are ready.

None of us having given anything away spoiler wise - so why try to spoil the party?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I mean, first rule of avoiding spoilers is not to go looking anywhere there are likely to be spoilers. It’s a Strictly discussion thread so avoid till you’re caught up. I was on complete internet blackout on Mondays for weeks when the last series of GoT was on - I can’t control the internet but I can control what I look at!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

To be fair, I didn't really expect spoilers so didn't know to avoid the thread. How dare I have a wedding anniversary with my husband on a Saturday night


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Can I suggest using:



Spoiler: A spoiler box



One of these



to be fair to everyone involved in the thread


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not sure we've done any spoilers though, have we? By that I mean there's been an opinion on whether there was fair marking, or whether someone is terrible or amazing (or whatever else has been said), but isn't that the fun of the show if you are watching and happen to be online on a Saturday night? I quite like the online chit chat of, "ooooh what a lovely frock, did you see that terrible samba roll...blah blah...more sequin inspired drivel...phwoar look at Aljaz..."  I'm not being argumentative, I'm just wondering - and please do correct me if there have been - and if the spoiler is that Huckybuck is having palpitations over Anton, that's not a spoiler  

I do however STRONGLY don't think anyone should go on the spoiler website and post who has been booted out before the results show on the Sunday night, so am fully onboard with you with regards to that. However, if I hadn't seen the results show and it would bother me to find anything out, then I just wouldn't come here until I had. As a slight aside, it's what we do with the Tour de France, we can't always watch the stage (I know, pesky work and life get *right* in the way for three weeks each Summer) - so I just avoid FB and twitter until I've caught up on the stage. I've been known to hide people on FB that I know will post stage spoilers too.

ETA: To get back to the show talk: I have a sneaky feeling about who might get booted out tonight...it always happens I think, just one real surprise. It happened with Aston & Janette in 2017, I think they should have been in the final but there they were, fairly early on, gone. Oh and no, I haven't looked at the spoiler website, I never do. I'm really looking forward to the pro dance tonight, looks great from the previews I have seen - and I didn't like the movie one last week but then I'm not a fan of the themed weeks (and Halloween is my least favourite of all the shows).


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Better dancing
Bizarre scoring
A couple of people unwell
Anton looking divine as always

^^^^ spoilers

seriously?????



Well done in spoiling a fun thread.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> Can I suggest using:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me you're not serious!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Well done in spoiling a fun thread.


No spoiler alerts needed for that one, I think it's a repeat showing...


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I’m sure me saying oooooo  wasn’t a spoiler ....... maybe it was  confused.com lol


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

lea247 said:


> How good was Mike?!





JaimeandBree said:


> Has anyone ever improved so much as David James I was like this  mind you I think they got a bit carried away giving Mike a 9  it was good but not that good!


Spoilers ^^^ also hints towards scores, hips, who was good, who struggled, all spoilers.

I'm not trying to spoil anything (oh the irony), I think it's a bit unfair to post things that will affect how people watching it later on will see it.

I'm told to lighten up on posts so I join in a fun thread and still get told off. Can't win and not sure now why I bothered!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> Spoilers ^^^ also hints towards scores, hips, who was good, who struggled, all spoilers.
> 
> I'm not trying to spoil anything (oh the irony), I think it's a bit unfair to post things that will affect how people watching it later on will see it.


Well I'm out next Sat and Sun so won't have a chance to catch up until Monday at the earliest.

Can I please ask everyone to not mention anything about the scores or costumes or dances or how strikingly handsome Anton looks until Tuesday 22nd Oct please.

In other words please don't resurrect this thread until I am ready.

#strictlypolice #ohthearrogance


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Rufus15 said:


> Spoilers ^^^ also hints towards scores, hips, who was good, who struggled, all spoilers.
> 
> I'm not trying to spoil anything (oh the irony), I think it's a bit unfair to post things that will affect how people watching it later on will see it.
> 
> I'm told to lighten up on posts so I join in a fun thread and still get told off. Can't win and not sure now why I bothered!


I'm not even going to apologise.

I posted on an open forum about something that was related to the topic. It's an open forum and you can't control what people say (as many people have told various members who don't like the answers they get).

I won't be watching the results show live tonight, so I know to avoid this thread. It really is as simple as that!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Rufus15 I'm sad you think they are spoilers, I just think it's discussion of a very popular entertainment show that's on the telly box at the time it's on, which if I'm around is all part of the fun of it for me. I really honestly think the only spoiler would be posting who leaves before the show on Sunday night.

@huckybuck - don't worry, my best mate always says how much my husband reminds her of Anton, so in the interim I can just post photos of him instead if you like 

ETA: To get back on topic of Strictly....those of us who haven't cheated and looked before hand, who do you think is leaving tonight...shall I say who I think it will be? Shall I?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh heck I know :Banghead


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> To get back on topic of Strictly....those of us who haven't cheated and looked before hand, who do you think is leaving tonight...shall I say who I think it will be? Shall I?


I think you should! I'm always rubbish at guessing who leaves these competitions where it's up to the public  Although I'm quite good at guessing Star Baker and who leaves the Bake Off!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Rufus15 I'm sad you think they are spoilers, I just think it's discussion of a very popular entertainment show that's on the telly box at the time it's on, which if I'm around is all part of the fun of it for me. I really honestly think the only spoiler would be posting who leaves before the show on Sunday night.
> 
> @huckybuck - don't worry, my best mate always says how much my husband reminds her of Anton, so in the interim I can just post photos of him instead if you like
> 
> ETA: To get back on topic of Strictly....those of us who haven't cheated and looked before hand, who do you think is leaving tonight...shall I say who I think it will be? Shall I?


My OH Looks a bit like Anton too but his dancing is c***! Lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @huckybuck - don't worry, my best mate always says how much my husband reminds her of Anton, so in the interim I can just post photos of him instead if you likeI?


Well I think we need to compare photos at the very least - what about personality - is he as lusciously lovely in temperament?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right then. I think that the couple leaving tonight will be....

.......wait for it......


............nearly there......


.....go on, everyone is on tentacles, I know you are....


....I think it will be......


.....Dev & Diane....

There! I said it. 

I feel better now I've said it


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We could have a non strictly strictly discussion while we are waiting for everyone to catch up, come back from holiday, clean the house, eat breakfast....

Post pics of your strictly lookalikes and we can rate them - dancing pics even better!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Well I think we need to compare photos at the very least - what about personality - is he as lusciously lovely in temperament?


Of course! He puts up with me worrying about Oscar all the time and writes down everything when I'm at work on the special magnetic notepad in the utility  He is very very patient and kindness personified.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh the irony of this thread :Hilarious @huckybuck sarcasm doesn't become you dear 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Of course! He puts up with me worrying about Oscar all the time and writes down everything when I'm at work on the special magnetic notepad in the utility  He is very very patient and kindness personified.


Your hubby sounds lovely! I wish mine wrote things down, I get a vague "oh I can't remember" :Banghead


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh mine would like to not write it down but if he doesn't I ask him so many questions that he has just decided it's easier to write it  

Right, I'm off to watch the results show now.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I haven't seen anything posted that can really be classed as a spoiler. A spoiler would be someone posting who was booted before the result was offically released.

@huckybuck now, now calm yourself! You do know Anton has a wife that makes Emma look terribly plain don't you?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Soozi said:


> My OH Looks a bit like Anton too but his dancing is c***! Lol


:Hilarious



huckybuck said:


> Well I think we need to compare photos at the very least
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mine is not a dancer


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I am really shocked and appalled.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry @Tigermoon :Sorry

He was wearing a ballroom suit


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Well I think we need to compare photos at the very least - what about personality - is he as lusciously lovely in temperament?


Lol! Here's my Anton.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I’m shocked too!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Oh I'm sorry @Tigermoon :Sorry
> 
> He was wearing a ballroom suit


I meant the result, rather than the ... ahem ... attire 

Ooo @Soozi I think he looks more like Brendon who used to be one of the professionals.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Soozi said:


> Lol! Here's my Anton.
> View attachment 419511


Nooooo. Not at all like Anton. More like that Bond actor. Daniel Craig???


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Mine is not a dancer
> 
> View attachment 419512


Ooh yes a definite SEVERRRRNNNNNN!!!!!

He could give Neil a run for his money!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here's my Anton at a School Disco - this was the last weekend of not being cat parents IIRC


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Lol! Here's my Anton.
> View attachment 419511





Tigermoon said:


> I meant the result, rather than the ... ahem ... attire
> 
> Ooo @Soozi I think he looks more like Brendon who used to be one of the professionals.


Oooh yes Brendon now he was a bit of a dish as well!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Lol! Here's my Anton.
> View attachment 419511


Yes I see Brendon too


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 419514
> 
> 
> Here's my Anton at a School Disco - this was the last weekend of not being cat parents IIRC


Actually he's a bit of a Gorka lookalike - and another easy SEVERRRRNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooo @ewelsh you changed the pic? Mind you, I never knew you were married to Hugh Jackman!!

@huckybuck blimey you're incorrigible!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clever clogs @Mrs Funkin . How did you guess???


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It's the Cha Cha Cha, it always does for people. It's meant to be all fun and flirty but it often (I think) just looks clunky and the scores are rarely brilliant, leaving a celeb in danger if they aren't someone who is really popular with the public. 

Or I'm a witch. One of the two


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think Mr HB looks more like Simon Cowell 










And he's one for the ladies !!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tigermoon said:


> Ooo @ewelsh you changed the pic? Mind you, I never knew you were married to Hugh Jackman!!


Why did she change the pic????????
I love a man in a suit!!!!!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Gutted at the result but not unexpected. The quality of dancing was really high this week


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's the Cha Cha Cha, it always does for people. It's meant to be all fun and flirty but it often (I think) just looks clunky and the scores are rarely brilliant, leaving a celeb in danger if they aren't someone who is really popular with the public.
> 
> Or I'm a witch. One of the two


Must be the latter!!!:Woot

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh no @huckybuck he looks much more kindly than Syco. No, more like Tommy the TV builder (whose surname escapes me).


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awww @huckybuck Mr HB is a handsome silver fox


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tommy Walsh - I wish he was a blinkin builder!!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Why did she change the pic????????
> I love a man in a suit!!!!!


Ummmm it's wasn't the normal sort of suit @huckybuck


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Nooooo. Not at all like Anton. More like that Bond actor. Daniel Craig???


Oh he'd love that hun! Lol!!!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Why did she change the pic????????
> I love a man in a suit!!!!!


I think @ewelsh thought I was shocked by it, but I hadn't seen it until after I made my "shocked" post. I certainly wasn't complaining about her OHs 'suit'. Thought it quite tasteful actually 


huckybuck said:


> Tommy Walsh - I wish he was a blinkin builder!!!!


That's the one!! Ahhh, touched a raw nerve I see


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes when Brendan was on the show people often commented that my OH looked like him. But we didn’t watch strictly at the time so had no idea! Lol


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@huckybuck J is much better looking than Simon Cowell.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok as it didn't offend  here you go.... ready?










Or swimsuit :Hilarious


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Tigermoon said:


> Oh no @huckybuck he looks much more kindly than Syco. No, more like Tommy the TV builder (whose surname escapes me).


I know who you mean and yes he does! Lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Ok as it didn't offend  here you go.... ready?
> 
> View attachment 419518
> 
> ...


Omg love the oo er dinner suit :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Ok as it didn't offend  here you go.... ready?
> 
> View attachment 419518
> 
> ...


he looks like ron Ely in the swimsuit


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

So I’m married to a cross between Ron Ely and Huge Jackman...


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry if I haven't hit the like.. But I am just loving this thread how everyone's partner is similar to someone on strictly!

Mine isn't at all.. Don't they all have to have hair.. Which rules him out completely!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So, those of us that watch It Takes Two...exactly how many tissues are going to be needed tomorrow night? Quite a lot I reckon.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, those of us that watch It Takes Two...exactly how many tissues are going to be needed tomorrow night? Quite a lot I reckon.


I keep missing that! There's so much to watch and so little time!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I only watch Strictly, ITT and Bake Off...no soaps or drama series nowadays, occasionally Location...then the Sewing Bee when it’s back on. All my favourite shows are long gone.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh I think I'll have to watch It Takes Two tomorrow! I don't normally, but...... Dev :Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know @lea247 he annoys me on the radio but I quite liked his partnership with Dianne. Ah well.

So. Is this the first couple to leave that some of our "competition entrants" had backed for the win? I think it may be.

Surely David is the next to go? Or will he do an Ann Widdecombe and stay in for ages? I'd be happy if Saffron, David or Emma (viscountess) left next...even if it means no Aljaz :Arghh


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Or swimsuit :Hilarious
> View attachment 419517


Oooo the one of him in the swimsuit looks like a young Mark Hamill!!!!


lullabydream said:


> Mine isn't at all.. Don't they all have to have hair.. Which rules him out completely!


My God!!! Does this mean you have a Yul Brynner / Ben Kingsley / Patrick Stewart at home 


Mrs Funkin said:


> So, those of us that watch It Takes Two...exactly how many tissues are going to be needed tomorrow night? Quite a lot I reckon.


I do. I'm still reeling to be honest. I don't understand the result at all. But it's not the first time this sort of thing has happened. 
I don't think the 'final dance' has ever been the couple just stood there with the professional openly crying like that before.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve never seen it either, it was horrible


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emma has to go - she’s annoying me massively.

Viscountess!! I mean the other one is annoying me as well obv but she HAS to stay in!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I think Emma is rather sweet actually! Her hair and outfit didn’t help but I rather like her.

Yes the other Emma HAS to stay in obs :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It's funny, isn't it, the only thing I liked about Emma (Viscountess) was her hair and outfit. If I was dancing with Aljaz, I wouldn't be dancing like a plank of wood, that's for sure. 

Ahem.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Your right it does goes to show how we are all so different! I suppose Emma's hair and outfit felt too teenager whereas she is normally so elegant.

Oh @Mrs Funkin what your saying really is you would be all over Aljaz like a rash :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No no no @ewelsh you entirely misunderstand me  I just think his little face last night trying to "gee her up" was a bit sad and I'd have done a better job. Haha.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Seeing as we are posting pictures of other halves, not sure what if any of the professionals he looks like, oh and thats me too


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Owww @Tawny75 I think he looks like a Brendon too  Brendon has quite a following you know!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> Seeing as we are posting pictures of other halves, not sure what if any of the professionals he looks like, oh and thats me too
> 
> View attachment 419558


oh yes another def Brendon - SEVERRRNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

A very downbeat exit interview with Dev & Dianne (I don't think it helps that it's not Zoe interviewing though, she really needs to be on the Monday show I think). I think Dianne didn't trust herself to say anything - certainly no mention of the apparent "vote rigging" where people apparently couldn't get through to vote for them.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> A very downbeat exit interview with Dev & Dianne (I don't think it helps that it's not Zoe interviewing though, she really needs to be on the Monday show I think). I think Dianne didn't trust herself to say anything - certainly no mention of the apparent "vote rigging" where people apparently couldn't get through to vote for them.


I didn't know about the vote rigging! Whoa that's a bit naughty!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I obviously don't know if it's true or not. Shame if it is though.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> A very downbeat exit interview with Dev & Dianne (I don't think it helps that it's not Zoe interviewing though, she really needs to be on the Monday show I think). I think Dianne didn't trust herself to say anything - certainly no mention of the apparent "vote rigging" where people apparently couldn't get through to vote for them.


Hmm ... is this a quote in the Daily Mail/Sun/Mirror/Express by any chance? While I don't think the Beeb is above rigging a contest (pretty sure they've been caught doing that before) it was the judges who kicked him off in the end. My mum spotted that he made a mistake during the dance-off and they had to miss a bit out, yet none of the judges mentioned this. However I felt that Emma balls'd up the start of her dance (again not mentioned), and as you mentioned above, wooden comes to mind!

I did wonder if the fall Diane had the week before had actually been worse than they realized and she'd had trouble during last week so the Beeb decided to 'vote out' for ease because there was uproar last time someone pulled out and they allowed people to vote then didn't boot anyone off that week and carried all the votes over.

Ah well it wouldn't be strictly if there wasn't controversy at some point. I confidently expect Bruno to 'fall' off his chair in the next couple of shows.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hehe @Tigermoon of course it's in all of those places (not that I have read them, I've just seen the headlines on google) - it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme though, it's only entertainment after all


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe @Tigermoon of course it's in all of those places (not that I have read them, I've just seen the headlines on google) - it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme though, it's only entertainment after all


I'm terrible I'm easily drawn in to all the politics of these shows but the scandals are half the fun!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well. Who do we think is going? There are a few folk I cannot watch (I have to FF through David and Mike, I really am not enjoying watching Emma Viscountess nor Saffron)...I'd be happy for David to go now I think. I'm not sure how he won't go if he's in the bottom two...but Mike's Samba was so poor (and I really don't like Katia much). Crikey. 

What do you reckon? Who is going home tonight? We've been quiet this week...where are you all, Strictly fans?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

But Mike has great entertainment value Mrs F
And I like AJ; his choreography is always great and his dancing great.
I find though I often end up watching the professionals


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I have spoilt it for myself so I won't say anything it case it accidentally reveals to anyone.

I thought this week was quite steady though, all in all, and I adored having Alfonso back


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

What?! *shocked face* @Rufus15 you've read the spoiler site? Goodness me...I just can't do it. I like living in the world of the little fib that it doesn't happen until tonight


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> What?! *shocked face* @Rufus15 you've read the spoiler site? Goodness me...I just can't do it. I like living in the world of the little fib that it doesn't happen until tonight


I like spoilers where its appropriate and where I choose to spoil for myself, but I don't think posting spoilers publicly is right. It's been leaked on Twitter again and I think that's so unfair


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

David and mike in the bottom two! That’s my opinion not a spoiler!!! Lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I cannot abide Viscountess Emma - no one is that sickly sweet!!!!

I thought Neil was looking particularly handsome last night, Anton watch out (and the Charleston wasn’t bad either - not heard the arrangement before and it was FAB).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I concur re: Neil last night, HB. I thought that version of Pump Up the Jam was awesome too.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahahaha! I have to admit something. I found Johannes in his high heels strangely alluring...I always did like Nick Rhodes with his make-up in Duran Duran though


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OMG Anton


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think your boy may be in danger, HB...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awww, I miss Gorka. He's such a pretty boy


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

No real surprises tonight. I love Neil and Johannes, so pleased they've been brought forward to dance with the celebrities.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Where’s Neil??????


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bit flat for me tonight. Didn’t think the dances/music tied in with the costumes for Halloween. Apart from Michelle’s but she looks like Morticia anyhow. 

Loved Alex.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Catching up with Casualty from ages ago and Strictly just before - someone else has taken a shine to Anton me thinks.....bought him up with good taste!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Or does he just like Strictly I wonder???


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No Neil? I just googled and he got injured earlier...Will also injured. 

I shall watch tomorrow...on FF though as I never like the Halloween show.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mike was extra awful and clumpy; had to FF through his "dance"!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm afraid I fell asleep for the middle part but felt the same re dances / costumes/ music... didn’t really match! 

ghosts doing salsa 

Adams family was great though, they really looked the part and all just jelled together for me

H x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I don’t like the Halloween shows much! Last nights was just ok for me.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Really disappointed in this year, it started off so well but it's not great. I shan't say anything about the results tonight but I'll be logging into this thread later


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> No Neil? I just googled and he got injured earlier...Will also injured.
> 
> I shall watch tomorrow...on FF though as I never like the Halloween show.


because I wasn't really giving all my attention to last nights show I didn't even notice Neil was missing!
Thought Alex did really well considering.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm. I really don't like the Halloween show and this was my least favourite in a long time. Nothing really clicked for me, I thought the only two routines that actually sat with the music were Michelle's and Kelvin's - the others just seemed all disjointed. 

Not sure who will go tonight, I think it could be very close. Maybe the time is up for Mike...though I fear HB's beloved Anton may have danced his last. It just didn't hit the right spot I don't think, I also don't think the routines to classical music go as well. I reckon he will only be saved by people voting not for her, but for him, as he is such a favourite.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I've always liked the Halloween special, but agree that this year missed the mark quite spectacularly. 

Why oh why do the judges criticise and poorly score Karim but gush all over and mark well Emma Weymouth?? It just doesn't make sense to me. She's got the charisma of a floor board. 
I'm still reeling that she was saved over Dev ... no way that should have happened!

I did think that Alex did very well indeed considering what happened. I hope Will is ok and will be back next week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooooohhhhhhhh!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Double oooh!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear. My eyes are leaking.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

No! I’m not having that!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm really sad about that result. 

(which tells nobody anything)


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I was furious when I read the result last night


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think it was the right result!!!

I felt sorry for her but he definitely performed better and gave his all. 

I voted for Anton and Alex - please please let Neil be back next week!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Now a worrying development...

I watched Sunday Brunch this morning and Anton was on. I wish I hadn’t seen it. He looked extremely tired and pale and a bit rough (needed a shave). But worse - he doesn’t drink!!!! 

So I’m concluding either stress at home or the strains of having young kids are taking its toll. He doesn’t stay late after the show either so can’t blame a hangover. 

Oh I don’t want to be having second thoughts but the blink I saw if Neil last night made me swoon ever so slightly - he did look extra handsome....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Neil FTW!

(Though I do suspect something is going on, Neil won’t be back and Kevin will take over...I reckon it’s to do with relationship speculation)


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Neil FTW!
> 
> (Though I do suspect something is going on, Neil won't be back and Kevin will take over...I reckon it's to do with relationship speculation)


I saw that... They have been dubbed the 'new Harry and Meghan' for a few weeks now!

I think to some degree the popularity of strictly is due to the romances that occur too.. Whether or not they are morally right.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I think it's a bit much to take to heart anything 'reported' in certain rags. Let's face it, they do so enjoy making up utter BS. If Neil suffered a tendon injury then the jig is up basically, and Alex will need to be paired with someone else in order to carry on. The Beeb isn't bothered by the professionals and the Celebrities ending up in relationships, it has happened to at least one couple in almost every series. They certainly wouldn't split a couple up because of it. 

I was gutted to hear that Will has retired from Strictly because I so enjoyed watching him dance. His Couple's Choice performance affected me deeply and I still cry openly whenever I think about it, even now almost two weeks later!

I have to say I agreed with the decision to save Mike last weekend. He isn't a good dancer by any means but at least he actually tries. Catherine always looked like she didn't know the steps, and shuffled about looking vague. By far the best dance she managed was the Rumba. Mike won't last much longer, but hopefully Emma Weymouth won't be long for the show either!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I agree that the right choice was made on Saturday, much as I think Mike is not great his performance was certainly better than Catherine’s. 

The thing I like is how everyone enjoys watching someone different. I *love* Janette (she’s my favourite female pro now that Natalie Lowe is no more) but didn’t enjoy watching her and Will. This series I’m not really taken by anyone - though I do like Oti’s choreography a lot, always have, I’m not sure I believe her and Kelvin have much of a “click” though. It’s often more about that for me when I watch. 

Down to the real questions of importance. What’s been your favourite frock so far? Mine is Catherine’s “bird” one, with the sequinned bodice and feathered skirt.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What’s FTW????

I will be gutted if Neil doesn’t come back but I bet Kevin will be well received.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok what about this.....

I am playing at Burnham Beeches golf club on Monday in a very imp match. 

Have one guess who has joined there and lives almost outside the golf club itself (I know EXACTLY which house as I found out last time I played there  and only sat outside for an hour or so just in case....)

Do I get my hair done on the off chance he’s on the course or in the clubhouse...(can you imagine??? I will be a jibbering wreck) or assume he’ll not have time to play as he’ll be strictly practising for Strictly? 




Oh and worse - what if he’s really good friends with Neil arghh (who could also be a golfer ????) and they have decided to have a game on Mon because Neil’s out supposedly injured and they are both on the course exactly the same time I am .........

My golfing partner is a teeny bit worried I might not be quite as focussed as I should be...


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Have one guess who has joined there and lives almost outside the golf club itself (I know EXACTLY which house as I found out last time I played there  and only sat outside for an hour or so just in case....)


Well I know that Anton has moved there. Unless he goes out this weekend, he'll be at work on Monday I'm afraid ...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Assume not. Just look your usual lovely self  and if anyone happens to be there it will be a nice bonus.

Oh and FTW in this context was “For the win”...bit of kiddy slang


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

You'll have to pray really, really hard that he gets booted off this Saturday then HB, otherwise NAH (Not A Hope). 
What a dilemma!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Ok what about this.....
> 
> I am playing at Burnham Beeches golf club on Monday in a very imp match.
> 
> ...


@huckybuck this could be a life changing day! Your whole future depends on this. You MUST look your absolute best however I do think draping yourself over his garden wall a tad too far :Hilarious
I can visualise it now, HB with stilettos and long fingers nails playing golf, freezing to death, with a crazed look in her eyes on the green :Hilarious:Hilarious

My Aunt is always impeccably dressed, I have never seen her without her hair immaculate, always wears beautiful clothes, plus always has her face on ( make up ) I said to her once, why go to all this effort just to pop to the shop or even gardening, she said

" my dear, one day Paul Newman might walk by"


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So sad that Will has had to pull out of Strictly.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't read anything around strictly so is Kevin really taking over from Neil?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Arny said:


> I don't read anything around strictly so is Kevin really taking over from Neil?


I thoight it was Gorka who was taking over while he is injured.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh that’s a shame - Kevin did well last week and I think he’d suit Alex


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Is Neil not dancing again this week? I think that Kevin did a brilliant job, especially as he had so little time. but he has had his chance and been voted off whereas Gorka didn't have a partner this season.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I read Neil IS hoping to be back this weekend!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Is Will out of the show completely? I’m sure I read he wasn’t returning.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sadly he has had to quit. I think they only get one bye so he would have had to have danced this week.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-amid-Paralympics-fears-knee-injury-QUIT.html


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Gwen9244 said:


> Sadly he has had to quit. I think they only get one bye so he would have had to have danced this week.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-amid-Paralympics-fears-knee-injury-QUIT.html


Awww!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Is Will out of the show completely? I'm sure I read he wasn't returning.


Yes he's retired sadly.


Gwen9244 said:


> Is Neil not dancing again this week?


He hopes to but is still on crutches so may not make it, in which case someone else will step in again.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oooh there’s talk about bringing back Catherine Tyldesley to replace Will? Hmmm!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Soozi said:


> Oooh there's talk about bringing back Catherine Tyldesley to replace Will? Hmmm!


 They have never done that before though, once the show has started proper and we are into eliminations I don't think they have ever brought back an eliminated celebrity? They just carry on and have one less in the final normally.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Trouble with bringing Catherine back is that they wont have trained this week?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah! Probs won’t happen. Just media gossip.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well that would not be very fair on everyone else if they brought Catherine back!

I wonder what they will do because it’s one elimination per week!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Do they usually have 4 couples in the final? As they down one couple they might only have 3?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Oooh there's talk about bringing back Catherine Tyldesley to replace Will? Hmmm!


They won't do that unless they want a backlash of biblical proportions. They've never replaced retirees before, especially not this far in.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Ah well, its confirmed. Kevin is to partner Alex again tomorrow, poor Neil still not quite on top form.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh well at least it’s Kevin I guess.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Might I just say that if I was samba roll-ing and double bouncing with Aljaz, I would NOT be a plank of wood. 

Ahem.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wowsers, Alex is a seriously beautiful girl. She looked luminous tonight!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

@huckybuck well the judges might have hated it but my God; Anton!! Ding-Dong!!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Interesting scoring from the judges tonight I must say. I'm not sure Emma & Anton deserved to be placed last, points wise. It'll be interesting to see who gets booted.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think Alex and Kevin should stay together for the rest of the series it’s not fair to keep swapping partners! Iykwim! Lol
Not impressed with Emma and Anton tonight! Sorry Clare! :Kiss


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Very harsh judging from Shirley towards Anton and Emma! She’s obviously jealous  shame we didn’t get to see Alex doing that dance with Neil, in my opinion she is getting better and better each week. 

Agree with the judges for 1st place


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Agreed with @Tigermoon Anton you smoooth smooth devil you! I loved their dance! Loved her dress and loved Barbara Streisand

@huckybuck wont be happy how close Emma was to Anton's lips 

Emma has the legs I was meant to have! :Arghh


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I agree that they were overly harsh on Emma and Anton, but I think everyone has struggled with the Samba this year


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think the judging is strategic - maybe they scored him low so that we would vote to keep them. Way too harsh!! They are always mean to my Anton. He still looked a bit pale and tired though hmmmm. 

I liked the dance - not my favourite but it was good - cheesy but I like cheese. 

How Mike could have got higher is beyond me - that Charleston should have been his dance but it was slow and boring. I blame the music choice and choreography.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Can we vote Shirley off! I've disliked her since she started and she's just unbearable for me now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

This is going to sound very silly but I didn't like the blue outfits for the rumba, I found them really distracting. I think they were harsh but I wonder if it is 1) to try to get her to fight and do better and 2) Shirley is the rumba queen, so she will always critique in detail. I generally loathe the rumba but I've quite enjoyed it this series so far. I also thought Michelle's outfit was horrendous this week. Oti's dress was magnificent though, my favourite of the evening. I never like Katia's choreography, just too gimmicky always for me - though I am sure some of it is because of her partners not being entirely talented in the dancing department.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Arny said:


> Can we vote Shirley off! I've disliked her since she started and she's just unbearable for me now.


She's reminds me of Arleen Phillips who always seemed to forget that it was just an entertainment show and not the dancing world cup!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Didn’t like Mike’s dance tonight! Didn’t look like a Charleston to me. Lol


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I really like Shirley and her detailed critiques. I love how we all like something different - I am pleased that Craig has been more positive this series though, rather than just horrid for horrid's sake!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Michelle’s outfit did nothing for her.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> She's reminds me of Arleen Phillips who always seemed to forget that it was just an entertainment show and not the dancing world cup!!


I completely forgot about Arleen. I didn't like her either :Hilarious
Bring back Darcey.. Once I got over how posh she was


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I never like Katia's choreography, just too gimmicky always for me - though I am sure some of it is because of her partners not being entirely talented in the dancing department.


I think that they have to place the celebrities carefully. Although the professionals all seem jolly, happy types I imagine some if them could be right drama llamas if they were given someone a bit rubbish (Giovanni I'm looking at you ... and Brendan was very difficult too). Anton has never really had a truly talented celebrity dancer, ever, for this very reason.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Noooo not Darcy - yah yah yes? yes?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

so high votes for basically copying the video for "lets get ready......."
but exceedingly low for an original choreographed rhumba
and
who the hell has paid off craig this year?
i know its all to do with GC and JG on DOI and the accusations of bullying
but i miss the old Craig with his spot on criticism alongside a huge dollop of pantomime


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> who the hell has paid off craig this year? i know its all to do with GC and JG on DOI and the accusations of bullying but i miss the old Craig with his spot on criticism alongside a huge dollop of pantomime


There have been a couple of incidents in previous series when Craig said something scathing. I think he had to give an apology for one of those, so I guess he's been asked to tone it down a touch.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

I think Karim and Amy could learn a bit from Mike and Katya about dances that fit the song!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

lea247 said:


> I think Karim and Amy could learn a bit from Mike and Katya about dances that fit the song!


I love Karim, the guy is a joy to watch. It must be incredibly difficult to think up choreography for a dance to a piece of music in just a week, when you don't get to choose either. Some professionals are better at it than others and it probably boils down to experience.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I think it's so unfair not to allow the professionals a choice of music. I think they do it that way to give the BBC the opportunity to influence who survives.

Oooh @huckybuck you're right. Your Anton does look very peaky. How about taking him a flask of chicken soup tomorrow? Or even do him some of @lorilu nourishing bone broth???


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Anton defo is not himself! He actually very slightly lost his balance at one point (watch it again)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I can’t see Anton and Emma being voted out tonight, Aljaz and Emma should go tonight I think. I like them both but that dance was poor, says me who is unable to do the chicken dance :Hilarious


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I can't see Anton and Emma being voted out tonight, Aljaz and Emma should go tonight I think. I like them both but that dance was poor, says me who is unable to do the chicken dance :Hilarious


I agree with you there hun! They were not great! Not when you compare them to the others.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I didn't much enjoy last night's offerings - not the music or dancing. I usually enjoy AJ's choreography, but not last night


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

SbanR said:


> I didn't much enjoy last night's offerings - not the music or dancing. I usually enjoy AJ's choreography, but not last night


I thought AJ's choreography was quite poor this week


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> I thought AJ's choreography was quite poor this week


I did enjoy Karim's performance, so that's something


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SbanR said:


> I did enjoy Karim's performance, so that's something


He's excellent! My choice as the winner!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Soozi said:


> He's excellent! My choice as the winner!


He's my choice for eWelsh's competition, but I also like Kelvin


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SbanR said:


> He's my choice for eWelsh's competition, but I also like Kelvin


Didn't rate Kelvin last night wasn't his dance.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Soozi said:


> Didn't rate Kelvin last night wasn't his dance.


I'm with you there. This week's were mainly rubbish.

After @Mrs Funkin talk of the Plank I paid particular attention when she danced. Mrs F, what irritation you subjected me to:Bored. She had this inane smile plastered on her face all through the dance then when the judges were commenting she kept simpering and pawing at A.:Yuck


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

In fairness, @SbanR - I'd probably paw at Aljaz too  I wouldn't simper though. Simpering isn't my style.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooooohhhhhh! (watching on slight delay!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I do love Johannes.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooooh watching on slight delay - now Anton looked a dish in his sequins!!!!! Yummy!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well then.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well well well

Right decision


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Defo the right couple left tonight!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Still catching up but a certain member must be Very Happy!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank heavens about time!!!!!!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't think any of us are disappointed.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Still catching up but a certain member must be Very Happy!


Who would that be then???


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Soozi said:


> Who would that be then???


Now I've seen it all, I shall amend my observation to TWO members must be Very Happy!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

No real surprises about the two who were in the dance off. I'm relieved at the result. I think we can fairly safely guess who will be out next week though.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

For once the right dancers have been voted off almost in the correct order! Apart from Diane and Dev


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Definitely the right couple went last night. I think Mike's days are numbered.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh yes Mike will be in the dance off again this week! He just has very little natural ability but he’s so likable. Lol


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I think if Saffron has another bad week he could well be saved by the judges again.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Arny said:


> I think if Saffron has another bad week he could well be saved by the judges again.


I think the chance of Saffron ending up in the dance off is pretty slim, even if she ended up at the bottom of the leaderboard with the judges points. I just hope that she won't win overall because there are far better dancers out there.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I think the problem with Saffron and AJ's dance is it was too fast for her and it ended up being chaotic. Unfortunately, she seems to be quite popular with the voters.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Am I being very unfair, but I find Saffron irritating! Or is it just me! :Shy


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> Am I being very unfair, but I find Saffron irritating! Or is it just me! :Shy


I'm not mad keen on her, but I think she's a great role model for young girls. She's not a conventional beauty, she's not a typical slim figure, but she has oodles of confidence, she's bright and chatty, and she's really relatable


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Rufus15 said:


> I'm not mad keen on her, but I think she's a great role model for young girls. She's not a conventional beauty, she's not a typical slim figure, but she has oodles of confidence, she's bright and chatty, and she's really relatable


Oh really, well that is good. I've never heard of her before. Ok I'll look at her with fresh eyes from now on.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Am I being very unfair, but I find Saffron irritating! Or is it just me! :Shy


Nope, I find her really annoying (in conflict as she looks remarkably like an old school friend of mine so I try to picture her).
Aj is even worse!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Arny said:


> Nope, I find her really annoying (in conflict as she looks remarkably like an old school friend of mine so I try to picture her).
> Aj is even worse!


Not as annoying as annoying Emma lol!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@huckybuck

Neil is on Strictly it takes two, he might be dancing Saturday depending on the physio's approval


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck
> 
> Neil is on Strictly it takes two, he might be dancing Saturday depending on the physio's approval


Oooh oooh ooh have a guess who will catch up tonight!!!!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Am I being very unfair, but I find Saffron irritating! Or is it just me! :Shy


Have you seen her YouTube channel.. Terrible role model. Spends half her life in McDonald's when not on #Ad holiday. Yes popular with the teens but honestly they could have chosen better after having Joe last year!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Have you seen her YouTube channel.. Terrible role model. Spends half her life in McDonald's when not on #Ad holiday. Yes popular with the teens but honestly they could have chosen better after having Joe last year!


They are just trying to get the teens on board watching - but I'm not sure how much they actually watch - prob just vote!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My step daughter used to love Strictly when she was pre teens, now in her teens it’s “ not her vibe”


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> They are just trying to get the teens on board watching - but I'm not sure how much they actually watch - prob just vote!!!


That was very much the same with Joe though...

Although I think most teens don't watch 18 year old, and it's more this dodgy tween demographic.. Tween I know. To be honest they probably will sit through a TV show with parents/carers.. I don't think many actual teens will sacrifice time with friends either in person or on social media for a TV show....although with Saffron they are having the McDonald's loving teenagers.. So as it does takeaway now you never know!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> My step daughter used to love Strictly when she was pre teens, now in her teens it's " not her vibe"


Cross posted with you.. But that's what am saying sort of too...


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Strictly's demographic tends to be kids up until the tween/early teen stage and adults in middle age and up. Undoubtedly the Beeb are keen to hammer the final nail into the coffin of X-Factor which has never been as popular as Strictly and has seen its viewing figures slump markedly over the years, so bringing in younger 'teen' appealing celebrities might be a part of this. However I doubt the Beeb is worried about Strictly's ability to draw an audience just yet.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Have to say that when they announced the "celebrities" I was very underwhelmed as I didn't know more than half of them. They have grown on me over the weeks though.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwen9244 said:


> Have to say that when they announced the "celebrities" I was very underwhelmed as I didn't know more than half of them. They have grown on me over the weeks though.


My mum and my elderly lady didn't know any celebs either so were less interested this year!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Apparently Kelvin is "hot" favourite to win this year!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwen9244 said:


> Apparently Kelvin is "hot" favourite to win this year!


This I can believe, has anyone watched his first dance again, if not watch again and look at the women in the front rows :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oooh no not kelvin!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Neil Jones WILL be dancing Saturday


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Neil Jones WILL be dancing Saturday


Woo hoo!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Oooh no not kelvin!


Does absolutely nothing for me either!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think Neil loves Alex


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm hoping Mike is voted off this week. He tries hard but there's definitely a very obvious gap in ability now


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Some good dances this week! Favourite for me was Neil and Alex  

Think it’s Mike’s time to go .....


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh no but I really can't stand AJ any longer :Arghh


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Neil was back :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss

He’s lost weight though hmmm.

I love a good jive but hated the music - Neil was so good it showed Alex up a bit. 

Anton looked much better  the dance was ok but timing terrible (and not entirely sure who’s fault that was lol)

Thought Michelle was great but gosh I wish they’d sort out her dress hair and make up. 

Not sure who I want out now - shhh don’t tell Mrs F but I’m not a Chris fan...

and don’t get me started on oven ready Tess!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Will say this very quietly ...... don’t tell HB .... I think Emma danced much better than Anton


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jenny1966 said:


> Will say this very quietly ...... don't tell HB .... I think Emma danced much better than Anton


Shhh I know


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here are the thoughts of the Seaside Judges  

Love Neil, I think those shoes on Alex did nothing at all to help her dance. 

I do like Chris but that Tango was poor. Not as poor as Mike though, that was a "hands over the eyes" 90 seconds! 

Errrm, Kelvin I just don't "get" - I know he's doing well but he doesn't click for me. Emma seemed all "off" - and I wasn't surprised she was covering her ears for the VT, that would have made me sob. Karim was really terrible tonight, I didn't enjoy it at all. As for Saffron's dress...yuck! I found it so distracting. My favourite dance was Michelle but that colour on her was awful. 

That's me then. Not loving the costumes tonight, my least favourite week I think, not one dress that I loved.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Is it just me or did all the women's boobs need a good hoike up tonight? Bras need sorting pronto!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

"Hoike"  That's properly made me laugh. It's how I feel all the time, like my boobs need a hoike :Hilarious

Probably TMI...


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think Michelle is really good, just feel Giovanni would rather be dancing with someone else, just don’t feel the connection.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rufus15 said:


> Is it just me or did all the women's boobs need a good hoike up tonight? Bras need sorting pronto!


especially Michelle's! Very distracting


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

For me, if the final isn't between Karim and Kelvin then something has gone very badly wrong. Yes Karim made a mistake tonight, unsurprising really as he was clearly nervous which is unusual for him, but everyone has that one dance that they really struggle with. I'm afraid I was busy with Ebay so missed Saffron and Michelle's dances.
I do think that Mike will go now, simply because there isn't another dancer below his ability left. But I admire his work ethic.
I'm not sure who the other person will be in the dance off, a few are in the danger zone but it's getting to the stage where a good one can miss out because the public vote to protect the underdog thinking the better one is safe.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I wasn’t keen on costumes this week but I liked Saff’s curtain dress - minus the flower though. 

Hadn’t thought about Alex’s shoes they were awful. 

I really don’t get Kelvin either - he’s a great dancer - but needs a good scrub!!!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Hadn't thought about Alex's shoes they were awful.


I think her shoes inhibited her ability to snap back, or at least gave the impression.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes, I agree @Arny, the retraction was poor.

(Says me, who would obviously be fabulous, not!)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Just caught up, so here's my running commentary

I think Alex and Neil were bright and bubbly, love it, also hated her shoes, why not white plimsoles! Think public want to keep them in because there might be romance hidden between them. ( sorry @huckybuck think Neil likes Brunettes) :Hilarious

Mike and Katya were just dreadful, I always think her choreography is all wrong for him. They will be up for another dance off. They will be leaving Sunday night.

Karim and Amy, beautiful dress by the way even though it was putting him off, just made too many mistakes. He needs to man up.

Chris and Karen, loved her dress, not his kind of dance and will also be up for the dance off. Sorry @Mrs Funkin

Michelle and Giovanni, as always brilliant choreography, she looked awful. What was that thing on her head!

Emma and Anton, loved this Jazz dance but ooow Anton wake up! The old bones are stiff me thinks. This will be their last week and also because Emma got my share of legs, they are soooooo long :Yawn say bye bye @huckybuck

Saffron and AJ, it was ok, her dress was Ok, just can't warm to them at all, no connection, only thing in common is they both want is to be the limelight.

Kelvin and Oti, awful outfits, good song, good dance, he moves pretty quick for a muscle man. Safe

There you go!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> the retraction was poor


That's the word!



Mrs Funkin said:


> (Says me, who would obviously be fabulous, not!)


Ha me too. 3 years of tap and ballet as a child don't you know.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I wasn't keen on costumes this week but I liked Saff's curtain dress - minus the flower though.
> 
> Hadn't thought about Alex's shoes they were awful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I am liking this new summary/commentary "thing"...let's do it again next week (except mine will have to be on Sunday, as we have our last Sailing Club Do as Mr & Mrs Commodore next Saturday).


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Think public want to keep them in because there might be romance hidden between them. ( sorry @huckybuck think Neil likes Brunettes) :Hilarious


I actually don't mind - he deserves to be happy after stupid Katya (what WAS she thinking????). And he just hasn't met a blond slightly older cat crazy golfer!!!!! Yet....


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yet  @huckybuck please tell me you KNOW where he lives also :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Yet  @huckybuck please tell me you KNOW where he lives also :Hilarious:Hilarious


Not quite yet..... I am working on it


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I enjoyed tonight’s show! Poor mike looked more like he was on an army parade ground. He did his best love him but his time is up! 
The creation Michelle was wearing was just awful.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It’s still Karim to win for me. He’s a natural dancer.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh how lovely was that for an opening sequence! Brought a tear to my eye! Clare will be swooning! Lol!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Omg 

can life get any better - Anton in a RAF uniform!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

LOVE Luke Evans


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I *knew* something like this would happen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Aaahhhhh shame!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That was the best "Last Dance" I've ever seen on SCD


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Catching up tomorrow but it sounds like it was a good professionals dance. Shame about the second couple in the bottom two, I don't think it was deserved, but the right couple left


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Shame about Mike I loved him not just to watch how bad his dancing was every week. He is just a lovely guy! He will be missed.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I'll miss Mike but it was time.
Its mostly going to come down to popularity now and we've already had a glimpse.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

The result didn't come as a surprise but I will miss Mike. He really did try to dance, rather than just ham it up like previous poor dancers did, so he has left with his head held high.

We are getting into end game now. With so few left dancing, those who were safe by virtue of their high judge score will no longer be able to compete agaist the public favourites, no matter how good a dancer they are. We saw that tonight. Good people will have to start leaving from next week.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I was very surprised that Michelle was in the dance off and you knew then that Mike would be going. I voted for Karim as I felt really sorry for him.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It’s a shame that people get voted for on likability rather than how well they dance. It makes a sham of the whole thing. Karim is still my favourite to win (on merit)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Couldn't get over how awful Michelle's hair was done. Didn't like her dress either. Distracted me completely


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Couldn't get over how awful Michelle's hair was done. Didn't like her dress either. Distracted me completely


I agree! Dreadful!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Soozi said:


> It's a shame that people get voted for on likability rather than how well they dance. It makes a sham of the whole thing.


Not really, I mean that's rather the whole point. It is an entertainment programme where the public get half the vote about who gets booted. Pretty much how every programme of this nature works (I'm a celebrity / X Factor / Big Brother etc. etc. etc.) In the end a worthy person wins and the unworthy get kicked out based on their entertainment value. To be fair Anton has probably got as far as he has during most of the previous series based entirely on the fact that the public like the guy, because he is rarely partnered with someone decent (mores the pity).


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Loving Blackpool!!!!

Wish they didn’t have background dancers though....

Anton’s dance was beautiful - like a Hollywood movie and they shone among the backing dancers...

Neil’s was fab!!!! It would have had so much more impact just the two of them though....Doesn’t he suit a matador’s outfit!!!!!!

For the first time I thought Kelvin looked attractive - he needs a quiff and vintage denim as his day wear!!

Ooh and Karim - outstanding - best dance of the series.

Did you see Katya and Alex eyeing each other up??????????

I think Michelle and Saffron could be at risk


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Wish they didn't have background dancers though....


Its probably nice for some, to have a change. For me though it very distracting!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

The floor is too big for a pair of dancers, they'd be swallowed up visually if it was just the couple


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

A M A Z I N G ! 

Chris & Karen - his best dance yet!
Emma & Anton - classically beautiful, deserved that score!
Alex & Neil - she loved that dance, good but not great!
Kelvin & Oti - loved this! 
Saffron & AJ - very good - last week was better!
Michelle & Giovanni - did well but not for me!

My tip for the top .... Karim & Amy - Fantastic!! Craig needs a kick up the jacksie!


Overall the best show yet 

I think the dance off could be Michelle and Alex


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I actually really enjoyed all the dances tonight but Karim is still my winner!
Loved all of it! Wasn't enough voguing from Michelle imo expected better.
Has Craig *ever* given a 10? Lol!
Was really shocked that Anton had never had a 10 score in 17 series!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Vogue was disappointing - didn’t know it was a dance - there was no dancing?????? I get the sentiment but it needed more oomph or something.

She could be in the danger zone because of it. 

Saffron’s dress was dreadful and felt she was weak too.

I hope Alex isn’t in danger - I need more Neil - the dance was fab but the dancers weakened the impact it I felt...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Excellent evening at Blackpool

Chris and Karen, Michelle and Giovanni I predict will be in the dance off.

My favourite dance was Anton and Emma, just beautifully elegant, also perfect for such a large ballroom.

It’s getting very good now isn’t it.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Excellent evening at Blackpool
> 
> Chris and Karen, Michelle and Giovanni I predict will be in the dance off.
> 
> ...


Yes I think Chris and Michelle in dance off too Hun. I think Alex had the edge over Chris tonight.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh yes forgot about Chris completely - it was a nothing dance!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Michelle will be in the dance off I expect. She doesn't have the following other's do, that was clearly demostrated last week. Chris however does and I think he may well have picked up some of Mike's old voters as he has a similar open, happy character. Alex and Emma are both in the danger zone and personally I prefer Alex to Emma. Tomorrow will be very interesting!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Still keeping my fingers crossed Saffron goes, she made some glaring mistakes but on a positive AJ annoyed me less than usual.
Agree that Chris' dance was pretty nothing but I'd be surprised if he were in the dance off.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just caught up. Here are the thoughts of the seaside judges:

Chris & Karen - I quite enjoyed it and I LOVED his shirt! I need that shirt for Human Daddy. 
Emma & Anton - I was a bit non-plussed by the dance, I still don't feel any "click" between them but I LOVED Anton's reaction to his score. Just brilliant. 
Alex & Neil - I felt like this was a bit flat but I LOVED Neil's matador jacket but not as much as Alex LOVES Neil  
Kelvin & Oti - Excellent jive but they leave me cold as a pairing, even though I LOVE Oti's choreography
Saffron & AJ - nope. I just don't get it. They are my least favourite couple. I did really rather like her frock though (didn't love it! Haha!)
Michelle & Giovanni - Just a bit odd really. I get the sentiment and the LOVE of the LGBTQ (sorry if I got that wrong!) community will get them far.
Karim & Amy - great dance but the music massively let it down for me. He's fabulous but I just didn't LOVE it for some reason. 

I think the dance off will be Saffron vs Michelle.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Isn't it interesting how most of us differ in our opinions! Tonight will be very interesting indeed. 


I am hoping no one phones me for a chat tonight! I’ve already told my mum,” I have a full schedule tonight so unless it’s an emergency don’t phone” :Hilarious

So it’s supper on a tray for me, wash up & dry, feed cats, feed dogs, all ready for!

Tennis ATP finials 6pm - 9pm ( have to bounce back and forth plus will record on sky)
Strictly 7.15 - 8.00pm
I’m a celebrity 9.00 - 10.45pm

Also on Netflix The Crown is back I don’t have enough eyes or time! Plus I am on a gripping book! Oh what a pickle I get myself into! 


Why is it all or nothing!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Isn't it interesting how most of us differ in our opinions! Tonight will be very interesting indeed.
> 
> I am hoping no one phones me for a chat tonight! I've already told my mum," I have a full schedule tonight so unless it's an emergency don't phone" :Hilarious
> 
> ...


I wonder if Duracell will add to your full schedule?:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> I wonder if Duracell will add to your full schedule?:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


100% she will! Probably do what she's done most nights for the last two weeks, go out in the garden, dig yet another hole, roll in the water filled hole and come back inside, so mummy has to bucket wash her and towel dry, this goes on every time she goes out in the dark! :Banghead
Westies LOVE mud


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> 100% she will! Probably do what she's done most nights for the last two weeks, go out in the garden, dig yet another hole, roll in the water filled hole and come back inside, so mummy has to bucket wash her and towel dry, this goes on every time she goes out in the dark! :Banghead
> Westies LOVE mud


I've just been reading about positive n negative reinforcements/ punishments over in the Training section.
I think you're positively reinforcing Duracell's behaviour


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Edited


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> Also on Netflix The Crown is back


I started this morning at 9am and am currently on episode 6 

And of course I used my new tea set :Smug


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Isn't it interesting how most of us differ in our opinions! Tonight will be very interesting indeed.
> 
> I am hoping no one phones me for a chat tonight! I've already told my mum," I have a full schedule tonight so unless it's an emergency don't phone" :Hilarious
> 
> ...


not forgetting the new adaptation of War of the Worlds, starting at 9pm


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Rufus15 said:


> I started this morning at 9am and am currently on episode 6
> 
> And of course I used my new tea set :Smug
> 
> View attachment 422605


Oh perfect 



mrs phas said:


> not forgetting the new adaptation of War of the Worlds, starting at 9pm


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh and His Dark Materials continues tonight too!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> Oh and His Dark Materials continues tonight too!


given up on that
struggled through the books, hated them but wouldnt let them defeat me
as for the film :Bag

but,of course, not forgetting, the national treasure that is Sir David, so enjoying this new series
Im old enough to remember when he was out and about with the animals and not just narrating ( as hes 93, i'll allow him that)
even now, watching him with the gorillas, makes me smile and scared equally


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

mrs phas said:


> given up on that
> struggled through the books, hated them but wouldnt let them defeat me
> as for the film :Bag
> 
> ...


I love it, the books were a favourite series as a teenager and I'm enjoying them even more as an adult. Very easy to get lost in Lyra's world, for me.

I can't watch One World, it makes me cry when mother nature does her thing


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And Gold Digger - 1st episode was last week but I have binge watched the lot on iPlayer this weekend lol!!!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Loved everything about Blackpool. Favourite was Kelvin, least favourite Michelle she didn't seem to actually dance just a lot of hand wafting. 20 minutes and counting.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think Michelle’s downfall was choice if dance - well lack of it - dance off was a choice between a dance dances well v a lot of poses done well - no brainer. 

Shame because I think she deserved to go further.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Phew for my two As though!!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well no surprises there!

I’m still struggling to warm to Saffron! I’ve tried really hard but.....there’s no character or warmth to her unless it’s about her!

Harsh I know :Bag


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Right choice this week, big risk to take and it failed. Michelle was a lot better than I thought she would be though so well done her

Am really surprised that Chris is getting the votes, he could be the dark horse that slips into the final!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I was very surprised that Saffron was in the dance off. Obviously not getting the public support. Perhaps that was why she got upset? It was pretty much curtains for whoever else was in the dance off.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Well no surprises there!
> 
> I'm still struggling to warm to Saffron! I've tried really hard but.....there's no character or warmth to her unless it's about her!
> 
> Harsh I know :Bag


Don't worry hun she will be gone next week.i still think she's a better dancer than Chris but Chris is more likeable.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Chris makes me smile. Saffron leaves me cold. Mind you, I also don't like AJ so it's not a good couple combo for me and I would vote for almost anyone else ahead of them (if I had to!).


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

It's really interesting how we like some couples and dislike others. I was absolutely amazed that they were Antons first 10s but then, saying that, he's generally been paired up with no hopers .


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Dare I say this but Anton's OTT reactions really set my teeth on edge and if he doesn't watch it, he turn voters off! Yes I get that he's finally had 10s and that he's got further than he has for a while but good God man, show some dignity!!
I'm sad Michelle went out, but in a dance off its inevitable that she'd go out against someone who actually did what most refer to as 'dancing'. Plus the judges clearly hated it as it was bottom of the board anyway.

There is nowhere to hide now that there is so few couples left, and if you are not popular with the public you'll be in the dance off regardless of your position on the leader board.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Chris seems to be hanging on. It always seem to be the same that the ones at the top of the leaderboard are safe because the got the points, the ones at the bottom of the leader board get voted for so the mid-table ones are the ones in danger.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Gwen9244 said:


> Chris seems to be hanging on. It always seem to be the same that the ones at the top of the leaderboard are safe because the got the points, the ones at the bottom of the leader board get voted for so the mid-table ones are the ones in danger.


That's certainly the case in the beginning but less so now as there are so few couples left so the points difference is much smaller (only 6 rather than 15).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just watching It Takes Two. 

Neil and Alex are in luuurrrrrrvvvvveeeeeee. I'm sure of it. However the sound has gone, so I don't know what they are saying!!!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Honestly who cares?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I don't care per se - as in it has no bearing on my life - but I do like the thought of a bit of romance  

Their AT looks like it might be good from the rehearsal footage.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tonight should be interesting


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Being as the public vote on like-ability it’s anyones guess!  As lovely as Chris is he should be next to go.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Soozi said:


> As lovely as Chris is he should be next to go.


Technically yes, likelihood ... I'd be surprised. I'm trying to work out who is the next least popular after Saffron. She could find herself in the dance off again tonight unless she is top of the leader board (even then you're not totally safe at this late stage). The strictly demographic isn't the sort that you'd think would vote for Chris or even Alex, but so far they have both been voted through despite being scored low.

Really looking forward to tonight. Can't wait to see what Bruno has in store for us!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Tigermoon said:


> Can't wait to see what Bruno has in store for us!


Ummm ...  :Hilarious


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Well Bruno was interesting! But fair play. Have to say this is the dullest samba I've ever seen. It's becoming obvious the difference in talent with the six left, and who is very obviously falling behind


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Forgotten everyone’s dance because I am still crying after Kelvin pre dance talk :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh

Absolutely brilliant


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Somebidy get Craig some sugar, he's got a right grump on tonight!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Well quite an interesting night. Mistakes aplenty. I think saffron will be in the dance off again along with either Emma or Alex.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> Somebidy get Craig some sugar, he's got a right grump on tonight!


loving the return of the craig I love


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Weird start to the night ... Bruno 

Saffron & AJ - a bit of a meh dance, another dance off this week I think
Karim & Amy - danced really well but no where near as good as last week
Alex & Neil - I loved it! Craig needs to stick his 4 up his backside 
Kelvin & Oti - He danced well ..... I just don’t get the couples choice dances 
Emma & Anton - didn’t spot the mistake, loved it!
Chris & Karen - the boy did good, still the dark horse! Overmarked compared to some of the others


Definitely Saffron in the bottom two not sure who will join her ..... should be Chris but I don’t think it will be


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I really liked chris’s Prrformance tonight that’s such a hard dance! He did really well. Didn’t like Emma it was boring. I hope Alex manages to stay in but I’m doubtful.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I think Alex & Neil and Saffron and AJ in the dance off with Saffron & AJ winning


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I think Alex & Neil and Saffron and AJ in the dance off with Saffron & AJ winning


Noooo please don't let Saffron beat Alex!! :Bawling


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Bad song choice for Emma and Anton. It didn't go at all and I wonder if that threw them off.
Didn't understand the standing and waiting.

Chris was my favourite of the night.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

The score Craig gave Alex was unforgivable! Booooo!!!!! :Banghead


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tigermoon said:


> Noooo please don't let Saffron beat Alex!! :Bawling


Trust me @Tigermoon I've wanted Saffron to leave since week 3 :Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Trust me @Tigermoon I've wanted Saffron to leave since week 3 :Hilarious


I think you are being kind...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bit fed up of Strictly tonight - found most of the dances fell flat. 

Really disappointed with Alex’s as I had high hopes for the Argentine. 

I’d have given Anton an 11 but Emma just doesn’t suit being blonde or Marilyn 

Hated the couples choices - I don’t get them at all. 

Chris was the only one that had impact but even he could have done better. 

I really really really hope Saffron goes.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Anton's music was terrible
Had it just been Diamonds, rather than a mash up of Diamonds and the Incredible theme tune, it would've been so much better... Hope his voters saves them.
Loved kelvins and Otis tribute to northern soul
Didn't 'get' Karim and Amy's at all
Alex's leg waving in the Argentine! What was that all about, was it so she could get her breath back?
Saffron and AJ, meh! Very mediocre. I expect better from him, at least, to go tonight I hope
Chris, well what can I say! Def through to next week


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Pppfffttt. The Seaside Judges are very disappointed with last night's Strictly. Totally flat as a pancake. 

Saffron & AJ - I liked her dress a LOT. That's about the only positive. Where was the Samba bounce action?
Karim & Amy - Why is he so frenetic all the time? I find it very distracting. His leaps were brilliant though. I'm also "over" him telling everyone he loves them. You can't love everyone, Karim! 
Alex & Neil - I was so disappointed in this. I thought it looked in the earlier footage in the week like it could have been really good. 
Kelvin & Oti - my favourite dance of the night. However, my disclaimer to this is that I love Northern Soul (costumes were vile though)
Emma & Anton - Shouldn't have been dreary but it really was, I think she's talked herself out of being good
Chris & Karen - the music really didn't help this dance for me, though I thought he didn't do a bad job

So I think it will be Saffron and Alex in the bottom two...if Saffron stays over Alex, I will be miffed.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank goodness!!!!! I was so worried for a minute!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

ewelsh said:


>


Thought you'd be pleased :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Cor, me too. Thank goodness they made the right choice.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tigermoon said:


> Thought you'd be pleased :Hilarious


And now I feel awful :Sorry


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Karim no way should have been in the dance off! The right decision on Saffron!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Thought you'd be pleased :Hilarious


That was my thought too


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m a very happy kitty tonight - it was worth all that voting!!!!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

The thing is last night made me rethink the final. Honestly I had Karim down as an easy winner, but now ... with this few people left we are seeing who has the support and who doesn't. Karim fell three places to be in the dance off. That means he does not garner the same amount of support as the others do.

For the last few shows, whoever was in the dance off and saved the previous week, goes out the next week. I don't think that'll happen with Karim unless he makes a mistake though, as I can't see the judges saving anyone over him except for Kelvin. But it wouldn't surprise me if Karim was in next week's dance off 

My winner now ... Kelvin, and I wouldn't be surprised to see Chris, Emma and Kelvin in the final.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That’s interesting @Tigermoom

My prediction for the final 3 is;
Kelvin Otti, Karim Amy and Emma Anton  yes I know, how out there is that, I think it will cause great public excitement to have Anton in the final after all these years! 

The final two will be or rather should be, Kelvin v Karim with Kelvin to win! 



Doesn’t alter the fact that my favourites are out Michelle & Giovanni


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I think Emma will make it to the final, purely because people are voting for Anton


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes I have the feeling that people are voting for Anton as much or if not more than Emma.

I wasn't expecting Karim to be in the dance off!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And what is wrong with voting for Anton?????? 

Get him to the final!!!

I hope their Charleston is a good one this week!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

So it's YOU voting @huckybuck :Hilarious your phone bill must be massive


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think Emma and Anton deserve to still be in I think the lovely Alex will go next.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> So it's YOU voting @huckybuck :Hilarious your phone bill must be massive


Hehehe! I was thinking @huckybuck phone must be on repeat dial throughout the period of voting:Hilarious


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I too think Anton will get to the final, purely because this is likely his only chance.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I was totally shocked when Karim and Amy were in the dance off but then you know it would be curtains for Saffron who, I might add, looked like a petulant child. I appreciate that she is only 19 but her face when the red light fell on her. Quite obvious that she isnt popular with the public. This is how I imagine @huckybuck spends the voting hour!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Gwen9244 said:


> I was totally shocked when Karim and Amy were in the dance off but then you know it would be curtains for Saffron who, I might add, looked like a petulant child. I appreciate that she is only 19 but her face when the red light fell on her. Quite obvious that she isnt popular with the public. This is how I imagine @huckybuck spends the voting hour!


In fairness, I think she has one of those faces. I have a serious resting bitch face, it's not intentional but I look like a cross between a forlorn puppy and someone who will knife you if you so much as breathe wrong. It's not intentional though 

I felt really sorry for her, but she's not good enough to keep up with the others so it was right that she left

I would say Emma deserves to be in the final more than Chris, as she's shown the most improvement. I like that Shirley has been much more positive, and Emma's scores have consistently improved. I have high hopes for her Charleston.

I would love Alex to be in the final, but she's just not good enough at this stage, I expect she'll be out next week or she'll be the following week after Chris this week


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> So it's YOU voting @huckybuck :Hilarious your phone bill must be massive


Good heavens ladies! Surely you aren't voting by phone in this day and age??? I vote online ... admittedly by using my phone, but it is free :Joyful:Hilarious

Emma is better than Anton's usual partner, and as she's in Eastenders she'll get support from the viewers, particularly as she doesn't play a baddie!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> and as she's in Eastenders she'll get support from the viewers, particularly as she doesn't play a baddie!


And a current storyline where you feel sorry for her (for those that can't separate fiction from reality).


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Not long


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well well Anton is a dark horse, talented in all sorts of ways 

@huckybuck will never let this drop now and probably have Anton as her theme tune on her phone and door bell :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Cor! Craig made a great Dolly!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha - I’m not sure I like a singing Anton!!!
And has he dyed his hair again 

Craig was hilarious though!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh dear didn’t like Alex and Neil’s samba eek


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cor! Craig made a great Dolly!


Did you see him as Miss Hannigan on Children in Need last year? He was brilliant


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh Alex, I didn’t like it. Where were your samba rolls? Did I miss them?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Omg Karim!!!!
Unbelievable!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lorks luv a duck! That was blinking amazing! Karim is made for the jive.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

WOW! Great dancing tonight

Karim & Amy ..... doesn’t get any better than that! 
Loved Emma & Anton! 
I can’t warm to Kelvin and Oti but he is a fantastic dancer

Bottom two should be Alex and Chris but at this stage you just never know


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

And the Charleston was fab too - she was MUCH better than shhh Anton lol!!!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Arrrggg!! BBC online seems to be having issues and the vote isn't opening. Then it did and I got one vote in, then it closed again!! So frustrating. 

I thought that everyone stepped it up tonight and deserves to go through to next week. I honestly couldn't tell you who will be the unlucky one.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think it will be Chis and Alex sadly deservedly.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> And the Charleston was fab too - she was MUCH better than shhh Anton lol!!!


I agree lol


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cor! Craig made a great Dolly!


I'm desperate to see him in panto one day. He certainly sings better than Bruno!


Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh Alex, I didn't like it. Where were your samba rolls? Did I miss them?


No they didn't do the shadow rolls they did a different type instead. They mentioned it on It Takes 2.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It’s telling me I’ve reached my max vote and I haven’t voted arghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> It's telling me I've reached my max vote and I haven't voted arghhhhhhhhhh


You can see why people say its rigged!!!! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I keep refreshing and it’s saying I’ve lost connection or just not loading the voting part..


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I keep refreshing and it's saying I've lost connection or just not loading the voting part..


Yep same here!
Now do you think they'll say "oh sorry our voting system broke so everyone goes through to next week then we'll lose two people" ... 
I'm sure this has happened before, and after all they are already a person down as Will had to retire.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Right I've managed 2 but it's not letting me do a 3rd... now I do feel like...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tigermoon said:


> Yep same here!
> Now do you think they'll say "oh sorry our voting system broke so everyone goes through to next week then we'll lose two people" ...
> I'm sure this has happened before, and after all they are already a person down as Will had to retire.


I think you are right!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Brilliant evening on strictly

My prediction- Dance off between Alex and Chris with little Alex and Neil leaving!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I think you are right!!!


Quick it's just come back up and I've got in all three votes!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

My voting worked ok thankfully!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@kimthecat same online problems here, well on this thread

Who apart from @huckybuck would have thought Anton would still be doing so well!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Phew done!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Tigermoon said:


> I'm desperate to see him in panto one day. He certainly sings better than Bruno!
> 
> No they didn't do the shadow rolls they did a different type instead. They mentioned it on It Takes 2.


ahhh, that's the problem, I'm very behind on ITT this week! Thank you for explaining.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

What time does voting close?

Edit, I missed by 15 minutes


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'll be interested to see all your reactions to the vote off tonight!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> I'll be interested to see all your reactions to the vote off tonight!


Yep I couldn't bare it so have looked too.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tigermoon said:


> Yep I couldn't bare it so have looked too.


Was it your theory about vote offs? Its proved true!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> Was it your theory about vote offs? Its proved true!


Not mine no.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> I'll be interested to see all your reactions to the vote off tonight!





Tigermoon said:


> Yep I couldn't bare it so have looked too.


I was being very good UNTIL I read your posts!
Dance off and result no surprise was it


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

SbanR said:


> I was being very good UNTIL I read your posts!
> Dance off and result no surprise was it


For me it actually was a surprise who was in the dance off. It wasn't quite what I expected.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I’m still voting for Karim but I think Kelvin might just pip him to it.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Not the best dancers but I think Emma & Anton might win this year, I really think it will be a popularity vote! Bit like last year with Kevin ....


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jenny1966 said:


> Not the best dancers but I think Emma & Anton might win this year, I really think it will be a popularity vote! Bit like last year with Kevin ....


If that's to happen @huckybuck will have to assume several identities and vote multiple times!!!!:Hilarious


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

SbanR said:


> If that's to happen @huckybuck will have to assume several identities and vote multiple times!!!!:Hilarious


She probably already has


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I haven't looked but saw Shirley on Sunday Brunch so gleaned something from that - it's more a popularity contest now I think. 














And that bodes well for you know who


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> Not the best dancers but I think Emma & Anton might win this year, I really think it will be a popularity vote! Bit like last year with Kevin ....


To be fair Stacey was a pretty good dancer, deserved to win and IMO was better than Emma is. Although I would love to see Anton finally lift that trophy, it would be sacrilege if it happened this year (sorry HB ).

Of those currently left (until the results show) two are streets ahead, two have improved steadily, and one has improved massively as the series has progressed. I can't wait for the next two shows!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Gosh! I thought it was going to be Chris vs Kelvin then! Right choice though I think. 

I'm really looking forward to the next two shows as well.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Gosh! I thought it was going to be Chris vs Kelvin then! Right choice though I think.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the next two shows as well.


I agree Hun it was the right call!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

That's what I predicted for dance off and who I thought would go too.

Still think Karim has the edge over Kelvin, there's something more effortless and natural about the way Karim dances.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It was a FIX!!!!!!!!!

Alex and Neil were much better and had more content and more energy.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> It was a FIX!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Alex and Neil were much better and had more content and more energy.


Well ... they just didn't do a Samba and I'm not sure I agree they had more content than Chris either. I think it was the right call based on the two offerings. But Chris won't progress further than next week I shouldn't think.


Arny said:


> Still think Karim has the edge over Kelvin, there's something more effortless and natural about the way Karim dances.


Now my mum and I think the opposite. Karim is a fantastic dancer, but he tries too hard and often has no real connection to what he is dancing, which has been picked on up by the judges a number of times now. Kelvin on the other hand is loose and easy, he clearly just loves dancing and it's always a pleasure to watch someone like that. I wouldn't like to call it but either of them would be worthy winners.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well what a night, sort of expected it but what a flip around at the end!

I still think it should be Kelvin and Karim in final, Kelvin to win as I also feel Karim is like my terrier Duracell around the floor it's all too quick and frantic. I enjoy the character and musicality of Kelvin more.

BUT how I would love to see Anton win, it would be hilarious and possibly his last ever Strictly as I do feel his time is almost up.....on Strictly obviously ( can someone pick @huckybuck off the floor please ) however  I would LOVE Anton to be a judge


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

There's just something about kelvin I really dislike, can't put my finger on it.



ewelsh said:


> I would LOVE Anton to be a judge


He should replace Shirley! I can't see him being too critical of his follow dancers though.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Arny said:


> There's just something about kelvin I really dislike, can't put my finger on it.
> 
> He should replace Shirley! I can't see him being too critical of his follow dancers though.


Once -if- he's a judge they won't be his fellow dancers any more


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Just goes to show how much the BBC has held Anton back. First decent dancing partner ( that he's had since I started watching several years ago) and he makes it to the semi-finals. AND five 10s so far!!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Just goes to show how much the BBC has held Anton back. First decent dancing partner ( that he's had since I started watching several years ago) and he makes it to the semi-finals. AND five 10s so far!!!!


Anton is the only pro from the original 2004 lineup left. Can't believe he's 53 now!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Loved both the Saturday and Sunday shows. I thought Kelvin's dance deserved 40 - he was brilliant. Karim's Jive was one of the best I've seen. Wasn't surprised by the dance off and when the decision came down to Shirley you kind of knew that Alex and Neil were going as she didn't like their dance. I think that the show dances are the deciders when the contestants are so close.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Karim's & Amy and Emma & Anton's were my favourite dances... because they actually did the dance that they were given to do...

Kalvin & Oti - appreciate he's a good dancer but he just doesn't do it for me.

I liked Alex but the dance didn't work for me!

Chris and Karen - I didn't really get their routine this week.

I like Anton because he's one of the original dancers... and I think Emma is one of the most improved through the series.

Roll on next week!

H


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well in theory Chris should be out this week ..... I think if he’s in the bottom two he will definitely go!


I would still like Karim and Amy to win but I don’t think he will.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've not been totally blown away by any of the dances to be honest. I've liked some of the frocks though  

Favourite: Kelvin's Quickstep

Least Favourite: Emma's Cha Cha Cha 

Favourite frock: Amy's American Smooth


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Can someone please tell me the name of the piece of music Emma and Anton waltzed to
Its driving me crazy


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

At this point I think Emma will win. This week was not Karim's week at all


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gymnopédie No.1' by Erik Satie (_Waltz_)

Hamlet cigar ad if you are old enough to remember lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I loved Anton doing the Cha cha cha - he looked soooo dishy!!! 

I liked the waltz too. 

I do think dance choice is crucial at this stage of the game so the Paso and Argentine were great choices along with a quick step. 

I had to vote before I watched on catch up as I was an hour behind lol so Anton got my 3 - just hope he gets through to final!!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of the piece of music Emma and Anton waltzed to
> Its driving me crazy


Eric satie, gymnopodies. Fabulous, and so very different to any waltz I've seen before.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Gymnopédie No.1' by Erik Satie (_Waltz_)
> 
> Hamlet cigar ad if you are old enough to remember lol


Thought that was air on a g string?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Thought that was air on a g string?


Oh could be - I seem to remember it being an ad of something...

Fry's chocolate cream?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Oh could be - I seem to remember it being an ad of something...
> 
> Fry's chocolate cream?


Maybe, I hate them so wouldn't notice an advert for them


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Eric satie, gymnopodies. Fabulous, and so very different to any waltz I've seen before.


Ah, thank you - I was trying to remember what that piece was! All I could remember was Sky did a version of it...



huckybuck said:


> Oh could be - I seem to remember it being an ad of something...
> 
> Fry's chocolate cream?


Google says yes - and more recently the O2 'Be More Dog' adverts too


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Checked the spoilers and I'm very much looking forward to the final. I'm predicting either Anton as the winner (although technically Emma), or Kelvin. More likely Anton


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So who is going out tonight? Well, already gone but YKWIM  

Of course by rights it should be Chris but I’m not so sure. I think Emma will get through as people are loving Anton getting so far (and I reckon this is his swan song and he will quit after this series), Kelvin & Karim could well be in a dance off as I don’t think they’ve been taken to the hearts of the public. If Chris is in the bottom two, I think it will be against Karim.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Checked the spoilers and I'm very much looking forward to the final. I'm predicting either Anton as the winner (although technically Emma), or Kelvin. More likely Anton


Anton almost crying when talking of waiting 15 years to do that waltz would garner him lots of votes. It would be fantastic if he did win. HB has a week to drum up support for her guy!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think Emma will get through as people are loving Anton getting so far (and I reckon this is his swan song and he will quit after this series),


Don't say that Mrs F! What will HB do?!?!?!:Hilarious


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

SbanR said:


> Anton almost crying when talking of waiting 15 years to do that waltz would garner him lots of votes. It would be fantastic if he did win. HB has a week to drum up support for her guy!


I would be surprised if he didn't win, he's such a fan favourite and he's been given such awful partners. He deserves to win


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Quite a lot of mistakes by the remaining contestants last night! I think the nerves are kicking in more now. Plus they had to learn 2 dances. Didn’t think Chris actually did much dancing at all! ??? 
Karim or Kelvin will win imo.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> and I reckon this is his swan song and he will quit after this series


I agree!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That would be a shame! He should be a judge and get rid of Shirley.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Soozi said:


> That would be a shame! He should be a judge and get rid of Shirley.


Get rid of motsi
I thought "OK yah" Darcy was bad on her first season
Motsi surpasses her and then some!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I love Motsi and Shirley, Bruno drives me a bit bonkers


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

We were out last night so I've only just watched yesterday's programme. I think Chris did an ok job on the whole, not in the league of the other three but not poor either. The judges slated him and the public hate that, and at this late stage that could be crucial. 
Karim is such a lovely dancer I enjoyed both dances and nice to see him not so frantic. 
Kelvin, again I enjoyed both dances but the Paso could have been stronger. 
Emma, very very nice. Wonderful to see Anton with a decent dancer and I hope he continues to be partnered with better celebs IF he continues with the programme.

Of the four, I think only Karim and Chris have been in the dance off before. That means the other two have the public support. Hardly surprising as they are both soap stars. So that potentially means that the dance of will be between Chris and Karim. Without a doubt Karim would be saved by the judges. He'd have to make a massive blunder for that not to happen.
That means that it really would be between Emma and Kelvin for the win and dare I say it Eastenders has the biggest draw so ....... 
Though for me chosing between Emma and Kelvin, Kelvin should win as he's the better dancer.
Really looking forward to tonight and the final next week!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

tess looks like shes skinned a mermaid and motsi is still wearing her bedsheet


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

*I'm shocked!!!!! *


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Just as I thought.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right result IMHO.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Soozi said:


> *I'm shocked!!!!! *


Why?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

The right result tonight.

I predict Karim and Kelvin will both score 40 on their show dances but Anton and Emma will get the public vote!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

First time ever that I don't have an absolute favourite.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Why?


That Karim was in the dance off!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Why has there not been a dance-O-thon (if that's how you spell it) this year?
I quite enjoy them.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Not surprised by that result at all, although picking a winner is difficult!

I loved the opening pro dance!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven’t watched any of it this year but did tune in last night especially to see Carlos Acosta!!!!!! Wow, now there’s a dancer!!!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It’s a two hour final show tonight I think!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Are we all ready for tonight? I have to shoot out at some point this evening, probably during the show, so will be a little behind on the results. Will be avoiding the internet like the plague!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

All ready for tonight?

Who will lift this glitter ball?










Who will win?










I only have to go for a meal as it's my father in laws birthday  I won't be home till 8.00-8.30 so I have to watch on catch up as soon as I get in. I swear if the taxi driver tells me the results or I hear it on the radio I will flip! :Hilarious Maybe I'll go out with ear plugs in!

I predict Anton and Emma to WIN simply because the viewers want Anton to win!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ewelsh said:


> I predict Anton and Emma to WIN simply because the viewers want Anton to win!


Agreed!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think Kelvin to win but actually prefer Karim. It would be nice for Anton to win but Emma isn’t quite in the same league as the boys imo.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> All ready for tonight?
> 
> Who will lift this glitter ball?
> 
> ...


Hope so! The organisers have taken advantage of him for so many years.

Did Anyone choose Emma to win at the start? I'm guessing no?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Hope so! The organisers have taken advantage of him for so many years.
> 
> Did Anyone choose Emma to win at the start? I'm guessing no?


NO no one championed them, not even @huckybuck


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wanting Karim to win ..... but I think Anton will!



you watch Kelvin will win now


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

so weve got a christmas tree and the christmas goose among the judges
and tess has BOTH shoulders on show for a change


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I think the same, Anton will win or should that be Emma 
But personally think Karim should win.



ewelsh said:


> NO no one championed them, not even @huckybuck


Does saying she was my favourite count for anything :Hilarious


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Well for me it's Kelvin all the way.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Personally think Karim smashed it tonight. Shame he doesn’t seem to have the support


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh I just don’t know! I’m so confused!!! 
:Arghh


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> Personally think Karim smashed it tonight. Shame he doesn't seem to have the support


You're right and I want him to win being the underdog.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Well well well

I've enjoyed this thread, reading different views and in particular, individual's run downs after each episode.
Till next year


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

No surprise really, congratulations to them


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well well well, I must admit I did enjoy the winners dances!


We also have 3 winning members who guessed correctly


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Anton deserved to win
but
as its supposed to be about the celeb not the professional
better Kelvin than Karim

will this be Antons swansong I wonder


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Well well well, I must admit I did enjoy the winners dances!
> 
> We also have 3 winning members who guessed correctly


We obviously know strictly better than I'm a celebrity !


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Loved the final, and Kelvin a worthy winner. Motsi's reaction was so lovely, she was so obviously proud of Oti. 

Really enjoyed this year, roll on next year!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dancing on ice next


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Well well well, I must admit I did enjoy the winners dances!
> 
> We also have 3 winning members who guessed correctly


I guessed right! Makes up for my failure to get IAC winner right!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Will all the winners please pm me your addresses please, winner gifts will be posted next week


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So I’ve been drinking English Rose gin, fizz, then out for cocktails and a big fat burger...came home and watched the final but only the dances, not the talking bits 

Favourite show dance of the night: kelvin
Favourite judges choice: kelvin
Favourite couples choice: karim
Favourite frock: Emma’s blue show dance frock

So. A totally worthy winner, totally out danced the other two IMHO.

That’s it then. Oh and I still hate that there’s no ITT on the Monday after the final. I know they used to do the red button post final interview with Zoe but not sure there’s anything now?

Until next year...


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and I still hate that there's no ITT on the Monday after the final. I know they used to do the red button post final interview with Zoe but not sure there's anything now?
> Until next year...


Oh gosh I thought I was the only one who wanted a Monday ITT to chat to the finalists and wrap it all up when it had sunk in and the emotion had settled down.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve tweeted Zoe about it on several occasions...never had a response to the question of why it doesn’t happen, though


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I’m not a winner I actually voted for Karim early on not Kelvin! Doh!!!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Kelvin's show dance was A MAZ ING! Very worthy winners. Agree that there should be a Monday ITT to chat to the finalists. Roll on Christmas day!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I'm not a winner I actually voted for Karim early on not Kelvin! Doh!!!


Oh sorry @Soozi yes your right I just checked, it's not your year is it  it's ok you can try again next year  something to look forward to


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Oh sorry @Soozi yes your right I just checked, it's not your year is it  it's ok you can try again next year  something to look forward to


I was close tho!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I did enjoy the final - thought Anton looked FABULOUS!!

I was very disappointed with Emma's show dance - she was out of time and lacked energy and oomf - I did wonder if she was poorly. 

My fav dancer of the night was Karim (all three dances outstanding) and although I obv voted for Emma and Anton I did lend one to him as well lol!!

I have to admit that Kelvin's show dance as amazing - and I give Oti so much credit for the choreography for all his dances - I think she definitely deserved the title.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Tawny75 
@Animalfan @PetloverJo

All won 

If you would like to receive your prize, please P.M me your address and a little parcel will be in the post for your cats
( might be in the new year now )

Here's to next years Strictly come dancing? But will Anton be a dancer or NOT


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Here's to next years Strictly come dancing? But will Anton be a dancer or NOT


He's already said he will still be there so unless the producers decide otherwise hopefully he will grace our screens for another series


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

I knew them little tight pants would be a winner!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

The rascals received their winnings today. Many thanks and one of the mice has been very loved by Lily!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

@ewelsh Milly, Henry, Olaf, Edith, George and Esta thank you for their meeces and Webbox sticks. xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> @ewelsh Milly, Henry, Olaf, Edith, George and Esta thank you for their meeces and Webbox sticks. xxx


Of course I forgot you have 6 cats  I was thinking of George and Esta 

Split the sticks in half 

Here's to next years competition


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Split the sticks in half


:Hilarious


----------

